# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  Highlight Your Xaml - Heres How!

## DeanMc

As some of you may know, I have been working on a Xaml highlighting engine that produces BB-Code for vBulletin based forums. The ALPHA version was tested by VBNeo, Chris128 and I extensively before moving to BETA. The engine has now been moved to BETA and is available to download here.

Mendhak has kindly offered to create a webfront and host the x:Light engine which means you now have no excuse not to highlight your Xaml before posting it to the board. Please be aware that both the webfront and the engine are WIP(works in progress) so feel free to PM me if any bugs arise.

X:Light Web Link

----------

